# A little extra brakes...



## sll498 (2 November 2013)

My 11 year old IDx went hunting for the first time this week. She totally took hold of the bit and bolted everytime the horse in front broke into a canter. She was just unstopable and when i could get her to slow, she would rear and jolt forward to try to get ahead.

Im sure it was just excitement - and maybe a little bit ot utter stubborness, but I found it dangerous, and not acceptable.

I have had her 6 months and she has regular, consistent schooling. She is now ridden and competed in a snaffle mouth for all disciplines, but hunting is a whole different ball game!

I first tried a hanging cheek, second her old dutch gag and took second reins for the 3rd ring if needed - even that didnt help.

My saddler has reccomended trying a kineton noseband, the hunt master suggested a pelham or a cheltenham gag.

I am reluctant to up the bit so to speak as she is soft in the mouth, but she just took hold of the bit and ran...

any ideas what i can try? id like to go out again, but am terrified of a repeat!


----------



## vickyb (2 November 2013)

Nothing worse than being tanked off with in public! I always found that for horses that got strong in company, a pelham worked well. You can ride mostly on the top rein and just use the curb when neccessary. Better to have the horse listening with a slightly stronger bit than having to yank on a snaffle all the time, which is just as capable of causing damage/soreness. However, some horses are not suited to the excitement of hunting; they just turn into raving lunatics. What is she like if you go on a fast ride in company?


----------



## lillyem (7 November 2013)

If she grabs the bit then try a snaffle with a roller. They are no harder than snaffles but what is so good about these bits is when she trys to grab the little rollers roll round meaning its impossible for her to grab - but thats not all because she'll be too concentrated on grabbing the bit that she won't be concentrating on tanking off - perfect! I have attached one from ebay that I bought a while back for a mare I was training http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New...907?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4178e2c99b


----------



## chestnut cob (8 November 2013)

lillyem said:



			If she grabs the bit then try a snaffle with a roller. They are no harder than snaffles but what is so good about these bits is when she trys to grab the little rollers roll round meaning its impossible for her to grab - but thats not all because she'll be too concentrated on grabbing the bit that she won't be concentrating on tanking off - perfect! I have attached one from ebay that I bought a while back for a mare I was training http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New...907?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4178e2c99b

Click to expand...

Can I ask you, lillyem, have you ever taken a horse hunting which you can't stop?  the OP's horse sounds like my last horse.  He wouldn't have cared what you had in his mouth and whether it was designed for him to be unable to grab hold, he would go anyway.

OP, you have a horse who you described as unstoppable so you need a stronger bit.  Mine did everything in a French link and drop noseband.  Apart from hunting.  I once took him in a Dr Bristol and drop... I nearly died.  It was terrifying.  He hunted in either a pelham with 2 reins, or a Dutch gag on the second or third ring. In both cases he went in a cavesson with a fairly tight flash.  I can't bear seeing strong horses out on fun rides or hunting, running off, the bit pulled through the mouth and a flash hanging off because you could get your arm in the gap.  What noseband are you currently using?

It is a balance, IME, between strong and mild bits.  I tried mine in a Myler Combi and a double, he hated both and stood on his back legs, so I do think you need to try them out before you go.  I also found that to some extent, you need to let them go when the field is moving, so long as you know your brakes are strong enough that you can pull up when you need to.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 November 2013)

We will be hunting Kal in a sweet iron french link Pelham . . . he responds well to the curb (tried it in the school on the flat and jumping), and Z's hands are kind enough that I'm not concerned about the severity of the bit . . . but there is no way I would send the two of them out in just a snaffle!  Oh, and he'll be wearing a grackel done up quite snug (plus a breastplate to give Z an extra "handle").

I agree that it's a balance . . . something that is kind enough when horse is behaving, gives you brakes when horse is over-excited, but doesn't make the horse "object" or hurt the horse . . . too strong a bit in Kal's mouth (and in expert hands) would cause him to stand on his back legs . . . the pelham (once again, in the right hands) gives Z enough leverage should she need it, but isn't SO harsh that he will object and go up.

Best of luck.

P


----------



## surreygirl17 (28 November 2013)

I would agree with the other posters. i've hunted one just like that in a plain snaffle and it was terrifying. She'd just leg it as fast as possible to catch up with the horse in front, which (unlike her) was clipped, fit and way ahead.  I was terrified of any rabbit holes etc and my arms and back ached for days.  So I tried a flash, martingale which helped but not much. SO the best for her was either a pelham or doulbe bridle.  That's why the double bridle was invented!


----------



## Echo Bravo (28 November 2013)

I rode my old horse in a Cheltenham gag, but was getting to the stage of putting a Kineton on, I had to stop hunting as my OH was a liability.


----------

